# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  4 أسهم للفرد و 204 لأعلى طلب في اكتتاب "أسترا الصناعية" السعودية

## حسان القضاة

أعلنت "سامبا كابيتال" المستشار المالي ومدير الاكتتاب ومتعهد التغطية الرئيس ومدير سجل اكتتاب المؤسسات لشركة مجموعة أسترا الصناعية عن إتمام عملية تخصيص أسهم

أكثر...

----------

